

The Leap - danso
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/539/transcript

======
molecule
William Cimillo on Faye Emerson: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRWYHv-
Yutk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRWYHv-Yutk)

------
shizcakes
The integrated advertising content feels really jarring in written form, in a
way that it doesn't in the audio.

~~~
tyree732
The Pepsi segment isn't integrated advertising, as Ira Glass notes:

"And of course, feel free to pop open a delicious Pepsi as you listen to this
next act, Act One. By the way, we are not getting paid for that at all."

I'm guessing it just happened to be the best available audio interview with
William Cimillo.

~~~
scott_s
I think shizcakes knows that it was not integrated advertising into This
American Life, but into the program from the '40s. shizcakes' comment, then,
is likely a comment on how hearing the integrated advertising "sounds normal"
for a program from the '40s, but does not "read normal" in text.

------
teddyh
Wow, I first read a fictionalized version of this story as “ _Sagan om
busschauffören som tänkte att va fan_ ”¹, (“ _The tale of the bus driver who
thought what the hell_ ”) part of the 1969 book “ _Sagor för barn över 18 år_
” (“ _Fairy tales for children over 18_ ”) by Tage Danielsson.

I never knew it could have been inspired by this real event.

①
[http://sv.svenskanoveller.wikia.com/wiki/Sagan_om_busschauff...](http://sv.svenskanoveller.wikia.com/wiki/Sagan_om_busschauff%C3%B6ren_som_t%C3%A4nkte_att_va_fan)

